# Assuming you have just won the Lotto



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

But only £1m (I wish) what would you do with it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pay off my debts.!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Then what assuming you have some left?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Go away and hide.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not a lot really as £1m is naff all these days. 

As Im pretty much retired now anyway I would probably just buy a similar motorhome than I was thinking of changing to anyway although I might invest in a small property in France or Greece perhaps which I guess would be an investment anyway. Maybe a couple of half decent cars but nothing too flash and a couple of new powerful scooters. I would just then spaff the rest on cheese, booze and pies.

Oh! And probably about £50k on music gear!

EDIT: Would have to have another boat but just something under 30ft for Ullswater and Windermere.

****e. Probably run out of money.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Morelo

Range Rover Sport

Aston Martin DB11 Volante


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Buy a property in one of the EU countries which gives me status for free access to all EU.

Then Morelo 'Home'

Forget about cars, motorbikes - our Honda HR-V is good enough, just keep £2K back for a replacement when needed.

Need a couple of Grand to pay for Basia's C1 course and a bribe to make her take it. A security, in case I fail medical in 4 years. Also I could drink and let her drive - devious b*stard me!

If I sell the house I could do most of that now.

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd replace my wee aygo with a higher-seated small car - fed up hauling myself out of the car!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Buy a pony. That should take care of most of it if I kept it at livery somewhere close


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought you couldn't give pony's and horses away now Pat. We often see them abandoned because of the upkeep.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Broadly correct Ray, but like most things you pay a premium for a premium purchase. The ponies I used to keep, Eriskay ponies, are fairly reasonable so I might get to keep a few and put some in foal to help the breed raise its numbers from critically endangered to just rare by the time I pop my clogs.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> I thought you couldn't give pony's and horses away now Pat. We often see them abandoned because of the upkeep.
> 
> Ray.


Perhaps we should link this thread with the other one about food in the EU and what we eat....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a huge campaign aimed at slaughtering surplus horses in Britain to prevent them being shipped, live, to Europe for horse meat consumption. Perhaps I could donate a few quid to that.


----------

